# EuroJoe in U.S?



## Matt Spears (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone know of a vendor that sells EuroJoe sleeves in U.S? Thanks, Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Matt Spears said:


> Does anyone know of a vendor that sells EuroJoe sleeves in U.S? Thanks, Matt


 
Other companies that sell very similar sleeves in linen and jute with different levels, thats what most are going to based on shipping its the way to go


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

tarheel k9 has euro joe


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Technically the US distributor for Euro Joe is Leerburg. 

Roy Sorenson the Wt-mettal distributor (dog trailers) has in the past sold Euro Joe items when we would show up to events as a vendor. 

http://joefarm.be.apache01.hostbasket.com/website/english/dealers.html


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

Just a heads up. I have been in contact with a 'new' UK importer for Euro Joe. 

http://www.k9-equipment.co.uk

You can also see some EJ sleeve listings on ebay.

I have placed an initial 1st order and am awaiting delivery. 

I don't live in the UK but shipping international is not a problem for these guys & considering what I have paid in the past for shipping at a very reasonable cost. (I purchase 95% of my equipment off shore) Even so far as I was told if shipping & handling was more than quoted I would be refunded the excess $$. 

All e-mails have been replied to very promply and so far customer service is top class AAA+++. 

Alot of EJ products on the website aren't in stock at present but are due to be within 2-3 weeks.

**I will update thread when goods received.


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

Brent Dell said:


> Just a heads up. I have been in contact with a 'new' UK importer for Euro Joe.
> 
> http://www.k9-equipment.co.uk
> 
> ...


*******************
Update. Received order within 5 days shipped from UK. Excellent fast communication and super service. Would recommend if your looking for EJ equipment and can't get it stateside.


----------

